# Teach me to sew?



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi - I can sew a button on, sew a patch on, just about hem a pair of trousers etc etc. I have made a few quilt squares a few years ago (doing block of the month here on HT) but I sewed them by hand.

My mother passed away last Christmas and, amongst other things, I now have her sewing machine. I would love to learn to sew using it - I think she would like that. But I have no idea where to start. I have sewn one thing with it a few years ago but I only had to do the actual stitching - Mum set up the machine for me. I so wish I had asked her to show me - you always think you have more time.

It is what I would call a middle-aged machine. It isn't an ancient singer, but it isn't a new modern machine either - if that makes sense?

Can anyone offer me any advice on a good place to start please? I thought that with the autumn coming on it might be a good project for winter evenings?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

You might be able to find a video on YouTube that could show you have the thread the machine. Or you might consider taking your machine to a sewing machine store and have them service it and make sure it is in good working order and while there, ask them to show you how to thread it and get you started. I have a middle-aged machine as well as a newer one. The older model is much easier to get started with. The newer one,while I love sewing with it, required much more detail to get everything set up and ready to go. Then just take your time and start out with easy projects. Your ability and confidence will get better over time.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> You might be able to find a video on YouTube that could show you have the thread the machine. Or you might consider taking your machine to a sewing machine store and have them service it and make sure it is in good working order and while there, ask them to show you how to thread it and get you started. I have a middle-aged machine as well as a newer one. The older model is much easier to get started with. The newer one,while I love sewing with it, required much more detail to get everything set up and ready to go. Then just take your time and start out with easy projects. Your ability and confidence will get better over time.


Thank you you tube is a great idea. There isn't a sewing machine place anywhere near me sadly - not sure what I will do when it needs servicing. I wonder if it's worth trying to get a manual for the machine - I'll have a hunt through Mum's papers first as, if there was a manual when she got it, she'll have kept it safe. 

It's good to hear that it will be simpler starting out - I feel a bit overwhelmed by the thought but I know she would love to know I was learning to use it.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

If you can find the Manual that will be very helpful. You’ll be stitching away in no time


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

My suggestion would be to start with simple sleepwear. Its gonna probably look homemade the first few things you make. If you practice on sleepwear no one will notice. Making clothing gets easier with practice. Choose some of the patterns that say 'easy' for a while.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you - that makes sense


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Back in the "old days", I learned to sew mostly from 4H. My mother sewed, and she taught me that a straight line is EVERYTHING. She was correct. I spent *MANY* hours trying to CORRECTLY sew every line on a sheet of notebook paper (with no thread IN the needle). After the straight line was accomplished to my mother's satisfaction, my mother printed wavy lines on paper that I had to sew, then zig-zags, then circles...and THEN I got to add THREAD to the needle! Yay!

The 4H was when it FINALLY got interesting. First thing to sew were napkins and placemats, then an apron, then a gathered skirt, then a dress...and after that, everything. Really.

First, you need to find the maker and model number on your machine. Hopefully the name will be fairly obvious. The model number will be found on an either square or rectangular tag on the machine where the electrical info is. I suggest finding a manual before starting. There is a place (or two) online where you can download a manual for free. Lot easier to just print it out and have it near the machine, than to have to run to the computer every time you need to check something out.

Mon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You're getting great advice/suggestions in here, which is typical for this forum. 

I was quite fortunate in that my mother was a professional seamstress. She not only made all the clothes for her two daughters but designed them as well; and she worked out of the house in a drapery shop supervising others to make draperies. I learned from her and, during my professional career, I made all my expensive office ware like mother did, i.e. adding different parts of one pattern to parts of another pattern quite often. (Using "imported materials" and tags on the finished projects were just a fancy touch but basic sewing was the same.)

Once you learn your machine...yes how to thread both the needle and bobbin...then you can either purchase some cheap cloth to practice with or do what another has suggested, i.e. make some sleep ware. Use a "simple" pattern to do this and make sure you have a large "flat" place to lay the material out on to cut it. You will need some "long" straight pins (or I used kitchen ware) to lay on the pattern pieces so as to help hold them on the material. If you can use a table large enough, lay ALL your pattern pieces out on that material so you can see for sure you are going to have enough material to finish that pattern...In this way, also, you can actually lay certain pieces of patterns over certain designs in your fabric to make a piece come out a bit fancy. (Example: when making the "back" of a piece, simply lay it out over the image of a tree or animal you find on that material. LOL)

When sewing a straight line choose something around that sewing needle you can line your material up with and it helps you keep the sewing seams even. Also it is wise to make your seams at least half an inch wide and sometimes a bit wider. (Depending on what is being made this seam can then be folded and sewed over for extra strength in that area.) When learning to gather simply keep your tension on the bobbin loose...

Hope this helps some. If you take a few deep breaths and a step back from what you're attempting you can better break the project down into tiny steps; and that will help keep you from being overwhelmed. Good luck; and do let us SEE what you're accomplishing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> ...If you take a few deep breaths and a step back from what you're attempting you can better break the project down into tiny steps; and that will help keep you from being overwhelmed...


That is a VERY important thing...whatever your project, take it ONE step at a time...even if ONE of those steps seems impossible, take it slow, take it easy and everything will be ok.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Now, an at large question...I learned to NOT leave pins in place and sew over them. My daughter tells me that is "old" thinking and that now it is ok to sew over pins, and they even make flat straight pins your machine can just fly over. I am aware of them. I think her "pins in" policy is one reason she has SO many broken needles per project, and why her machine is in the shop so often, sometimes twice a year.

So, am I "missing" something? Are you a pins in, or pins out person?

Mon


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The key for me is if I mess up 3 times in a row - ( sorta a perfectionist here) I leave the machine and come back the next day.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You Tube is your best. I learned basics in school.

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Fabric stores have classes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have left pins in while making a seam; but at those times I'm extra careful. Preferably I take the pins out as I go; and if need to, I will "baste" a seam (by hand) before sewing it with a machine.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

frogmammy said:


> Back in the "old days", I learned to sew mostly from 4H. My mother sewed, and she taught me that a straight line is EVERYTHING. She was correct. I spent *MANY* hours trying to CORRECTLY sew every line on a sheet of notebook paper (with no thread IN the needle). After the straight line was accomplished to my mother's satisfaction, my mother printed wavy lines on paper that I had to sew, then zig-zags, then circles...and THEN I got to add THREAD to the needle! Yay!
> 
> The 4H was when it FINALLY got interesting. First thing to sew were napkins and placemats, then an apron, then a gathered skirt, then a dress...and after that, everything. Really.
> 
> ...


Thank you - what a great idea to sew on lines - I love this an dwill try it out  Downloading a manual if I don't have one sounds like a good option - thank you for the suggestions


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you - that all sounds great. And you are right - I need to take away the "big project" mindset and tackle it as lots of little steps. 

I iwll post pictures as I make progress 




motdaugrnds said:


> You're getting great advice/suggestions in here, which is typical for this forum.
> 
> I was quite fortunate in that my mother was a professional seamstress. She not only made all the clothes for her two daughters but designed them as well; and she worked out of the house in a drapery shop supervising others to make draperies. I learned from her and, during my professional career, I made all my expensive office ware like mother did, i.e. adding different parts of one pattern to parts of another pattern quite often. (Using "imported materials" and tags on the finished projects were just a fancy touch but basic sewing was the same.)
> 
> ...


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Forcast said:


> Fabric stores have classes.


Sadly there is nowhere like that near me


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Well - thank you for the suggestion to sew on paper first - I had my first attempt this evening and I am going to need a LOT of practice. Below is the sheet of paper from my first attempt. The top line was the first one and the bottom one was the last one.

I have another question though. Every now and again, the machine would stop running. The motor was working but not moving the needle. If I turned the middle section (in the second photo) that seemed to tighten something up and it would work again for a while and then stop again. Is this because there is no thread? Or is something just not as tight as it should be? Hope I'm not doing any harm by sewing with no thread? 

Third picture is the machine - I think my Mum would be happy I am trying to learn to use it


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When it quits, is there ANY sound at all?

Thinking it could be the belt slipping, or the electric shorting....meaning the plug for either electric or foot pedal is loose.

Mon


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The center of the hand wheel is to tighten and untighten for your bobbin winder.
It may be you are too cautious when you are tightening it or it needs to be reset by repair.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes, the motor whirrs but the needle doesn't move.

It could well just be me being too cautious because I'm not sure of what I am doing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If it whirrs, likely the belt is slipping...probably need another belt. Then again it may have a "flat spot" from sitting and that causes the no stitch/whirr. Someone here probably has more experience with this type thing. 

Did you look for a model number yet? Be helpful if you need to buy another belt.

Mon


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Craftsy.com has sewing classes and all sorts of good things...


----------

